# my small but growing MAC collection



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 22, 2005)

More added-March 06





















Lusterglass L-R: Venetian, Budding, palatial
Lipglass L-R: Underage, Go Lightly, Spirited, Flash of Flesh, Prr, Beaute, Lychee Luxe
Lipgelee: Glosspitality, Jellybabe, Lu-Be-Lu (i also have dewey jube)
Lipglass Tasties: Sugar Spin, Cina-bon-bon

























L-R: Mischevious, Plink!, Sandy B, Pirouette, Courtly, Miss Ross, Strawberry Blonde


----------



## Bardot (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice!  What's the ?blush? right below what looks like Diana Ross beauty powder?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 22, 2005)

the one under the diana ross blush is sheer shimmer powder in Pink Flurry


----------



## peike (Jul 23, 2005)

all pieces look impressive


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 24, 2005)

A very nice collection. What's the name of the last l/s on the right?


----------



## banana (Jul 24, 2005)

What pigments are those?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_A very nice collection. What's the name of the last l/s on the right?_

 
Miss Ross...LE diana ross collection
The pigments are vivid pink matte, rose gold and kitschmas


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice variety!!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

Love the lippies you have - what are they if you don't mind me asking? It's a good-sized stash!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 28, 2005)

the lippies in order are:
Pink Aura, Gigglefest, Coral Reef, Sandy B, Pirouette, Courtly, Miss Ross


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

That is an awesome collection!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 21, 2005)

now updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 23, 2005)

i love your collection of lip products!! so jealous bout all those lipglasses you got there.


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice! Love the pro gloss!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

It is one very nice collection


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 26, 2005)

Small?! Its a wunderful collection.


----------



## Lele (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, that is sooo not small! You have a very nice collection, and I love your taste in lipstick colors.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

nice...


----------



## simar (Mar 29, 2006)

i adore your lipsticks. they're all beautiful colours.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 29, 2006)

May I ask what shade of foundation you are and how Foolish Me blush looks? I'm NW20 and I'm afraid it will look too bright on me, but I love it lol.

Nice collection


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 30, 2006)

I use N100 in hyperreal (and even that's a little yellowy sometimes) and i LOVE LOVE LOVE foolish me...you just have to go easy with it or else it is bright...but i often pair it with Porcelain Pink msf to create a more peach look...HTH
i really need to update these pictures!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 30, 2006)

Updated again


----------

